# How do I get rid of the smell of oil from frying?



## Cooking Cop (Jul 17, 2008)

This might be a dumb question, but I deep fat fried chicken three days ago and my house still smells like oil!  Other than opening a window, is there anyway to get rid of that smell?  Or is there anything I can do to eliminate it as I cook?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 17, 2008)

Most counter-top fryers with lids have filters built into them to help eliminate odor.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 17, 2008)

This is one of the tougher odors to get out of the house. There is really no immediate CORRECT way to remove the smell(short of scrubbing the walls down and washing all your stuff). Of course, air freshener and or febreeze will help, but when they wear off, you will still have the odor. Time will take care of it eventually.

If you have a garage, I would fry in there.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

The only way I find it leave the windows open. I also put a fan in the window closet to the stove and have it blow out. 
I don't fry in the winter unless i absolutely have to.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 17, 2008)

That's why I fry very little, as much as I love the food.
But try putting a cut up lemon in a cup or two of water and simmer with the ceiling fan's oscillating, or some kind of fan to move air around.
I guess vanilla and cinnamon would work also.
Or bake a cake, brownies. That will put the baking smell out in the air, plus the dry oven will take some of the humidity out of the air that's holding in the oil particles.
But still use the fan if you are baking.
When you fry again, use your stove exhaust fan. It will help, but when you go to clean the grill/cover of that fan, you'll also see the minute particles of oil that you avoided putting into your room.
Good luck.
By the way, what did you fry?  Yum, yum...
​


----------



## attie (Jul 17, 2008)

quicksilver said:
			
		

> But try putting a cut up lemon in a cup or two of water and simmer with the ceiling fan's oscillating, or some kind of fan to move air around.
> I guess vanilla and cinnamon would work also.


I'm sure that would help, if any of my oils at work became tainted I would cook out knobs of garlic to neutralise them but I'm not sure if it would take the food smell away.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 17, 2008)

I found that peanut oil leaves the least residual odor. Veg oil tends to stink pretty bad. IMO.  I don't even use veg oil anymore for cooking.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 17, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I found that peanut oil leaves the least residual odor. Veg oil tends to stink pretty bad. IMO. I don't even use veg oil anymore for cooking.


 

The manual for my deep fryer doesnt recommend using peanut oil, because it changes the taste of the food too much. Ever had that problem?


----------



## attie (Jul 17, 2008)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I found that peanut oil leaves the least residual odor



Good to know, I would use it at home but not at work for fear of someone  with a peanut allergy suing me. Seems to be a common ailment now days, I think it's because our young parents don't let their kids get down and dirty in the back yard anymore or as much as we did to help them build up their immune system.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 17, 2008)

attie said:


> Good to know, I would use it at home but not at work for fear of someone with a peanut allergy suing me. Seems to be a common ailment now days, I think it's because our young parents don't let their kids get down and dirty in the back yard anymore or as much as we did to help them build up their immune system.


 
Yup. No more dirty or scraped kids. They don't know what they're missing.

I wouldn't have thought about the allergy thing, attie.
I use peanut oil to deep fry because of the higher burn point. Veggie or Crisco for pan frying. I haven't found peanut changes the taste, unless your temp is too low.

So CookingCop, I forgot to ask before, how was the chicken? Any leftovers for me? After you fried, did you put them in the oven on low for alittle longer. I do this.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh my kids are plenty dirty enough for many!!!!! 

I don't know why I haven't thought of peanut oil before, we've always used it in the turkey fryer when we borrow it...
That's my next toy. A turkey fryer. Yum.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 17, 2008)

Peanut oil is alot more expensive than veggie oil or crisco, but it can be strained thru layers of cheesecloth, ONCE COOLED, contained in an airtight container and refridgerator for another use. I use mine 2 times, then turn in to the local restaurant to discard in there fat trap.​


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 17, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> The manual for my deep fryer doesnt recommend using peanut oil, because it changes the taste of the food too much. Ever had that problem?


 
Peanut oil is King for frying.  I find the food tastes better.  Someone recommended peanut oil some years ago.  I tried it and never looked back.  The only time we use veg oil is when the DH is baking something.


----------



## attie (Jul 17, 2008)

I would imagine that peanut oil would impart a very nice flavour to the food and it would have a  pleasant smell. Some vegie oils such as cotton seed leave a sticky scum on the utensils which is a pain to remove but then it's up to ones own preference as to what oil to use.
To filter oil when it's hot I use a material called Vilene which dress makers use for making patterns etc, it is very good and inexpensive.


----------



## Constance (Jul 17, 2008)

We like to use peanut oil for anything we're frying at a high temperature. It really doesn't leave much of a taste at all. 

For pan frying, we generally use Canola oil.


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 17, 2008)

Ive heard rumor that when cooking fish if you put some bread near it will soak up the smell. Not sure if this is true for oil smell or at all. Might just be an old DWs tale.


----------



## Sedagive (Jul 31, 2008)

I was watching Alton Brown when he was frying chicken and he used shortening because he said your house wouldn't smell like when you use oil.  I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2008)

As suziquzie suggested, ventilation is the best way to eliminate hangover smell.


----------



## Cooking Cop (Aug 1, 2008)

Grantskat,

I have never had that problem with Peanut Oil, what other oil do you use?


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 1, 2008)

Cooking Cop said:


> Grantskat,
> 
> I have never had that problem with Peanut Oil, what other oil do you use?


 
Originally I used veg. oil, but I switched to peanut oil. I dont know why my manual states that peanut oil will change the taste of the food. I was just wondering if anyone had any problems with it.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2008)

Peanut oil sold in Asian markets is less filtered so has a stronger peanut taste.  When you open the bottle and get a wiff, there is no mistake what kind of oil it is.  American made peanut oil is neutral in flavor as it has been filtered to take out the smell and taste.


----------



## katiegirl (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess I am an oil queen. I use rice oil for my deep fryer. It does not smell and the food comes out tasting clean. Maybe your oil was a little rancid since the smell won't go away. Try boiling some vinager or mulling spices.


----------



## momuco (Dec 14, 2011)

Just did this today and it worked FABULOUSLY!! Fried lots last night and today the house smells HORRIBLE!! SOOO I brought to the boil and then simmered on the stove one sliced lemon, one sliced lime, an inch of sliced fresh ginger and about 4 broken sticks of cinnamon. Left the house (pot attended by family member of course!) to shop. Came home about 1 hour later to a WONDERFUL SMELL of my potpourri! NO smell of cooking! YES!!


----------

